# Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

					Wissenschaftler sagen für Bor-Arsen-Verbindungen eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von über 2000 W/m*K voraus, was über dem Niveau vieler Diamanten (1000-2500 W/m*K) läge.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*


----------



## beercarrier (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

durchaus interessant aber auch hochtoxisch. besser man lässt da keine stümper ran. wenn man die arbeitsbedingungen selbst bei größen wie foxconn sieht wäre ein jetziger marktstart bedenklich.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Och schade. Jetzt hat man gerade die essbare Wärmeleitpaste entwickelt und dann finden die doch ein besseres Wärmeleitmittel. 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Blacktemplar (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Da bin ich ja mal auf die experimentelle Bestätigung gespannt, das wäre, sofern bezahlbar, verarbeitbar und ungiftig, sowas wie der heilige Gral.


----------



## beercarrier (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

flüssigmetall ist im gegensatz dazu praktisch essbar


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



Blacktemplar schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal auf die experimentelle Bestätigung gespannt, das wäre, sofern bezahlbar, verarbeitbar und ungiftig, sowas wie der heilige Gral.


 "Ungiftig" fällt bei einer Arsenverbindung schon mal flach.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



beercarrier schrieb:


> durchaus interessant aber auch hochtoxisch. besser man lässt da keine stümper ran. wenn man die arbeitsbedingungen selbst bei größen wie foxconn sieht wäre ein jetziger marktstart bedenklich.


 
Ich denke mal, zunächst ist der Einsatz unterm Heatspreader bzw. direkt im DIE interessant.


----------



## Scalon (5. August 2013)

Auch wenn ich kein Chemiker bin, es geht um ArsenID Verbindungen also um Arsenionen die wahrscheinlich nicht die negativen Eigenschaften von purem Arsen besitzen. Außerdem, wie ruyven schrieb, geht es um die Verbindung zwischen DIE und IHS, und die Verbindung dazwischen müsste doch gut/dicht sein sonst gäbe es kein so hohes Risiko beim Köpfen.


----------



## Blacktemplar (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Arsen muss in einer Verbindung nicht zwingend giftig sein. Aber ich bin da jetzt auch nicht fit genug, um sagen zu können wie sich jetzt speziell kubisches Borarsenid verhält.

Gruß Black


----------



## beercarrier (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



Blacktemplar schrieb:


> Arsen muss in einer Verbindung nicht zwingend giftig sein. Aber ich bin da jetzt auch nicht fit genug, um sagen zu können wie sich jetzt speziell kubisches Borarsenid verhält.
> 
> Gruß Black


 
das nicht zwingend, allerdings kommt es auch auf die stabilität der verbindung und die reaktionsfreudigkeit dieser an. da die verbindung bisher noch nicht flächendeckend eingesetzt wurde gibt es auch keine erfahrung über deren verhalten über längere zeiträume bzw wechselnde umgebungsvariablen. und rein von den verwendeten grundsubstanzen hat es die möglichkeit größeren schaden anzurichten. es ist halt kein chemiespielzeugkasten.


----------



## Blacktemplar (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Natürlich ist es kein "Chemiebaukasten" keine Frage.... Die chemische Struktur ist wohl B12As2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe auch leider keinen CAS Eintrag dazu gefunden. Scheint noch einiger Untersuchungungen zu bedürfen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



Scalon schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich kein Chemiker bin, es geht um ArsenID Verbindungen also um Arsenionen die wahrscheinlich nicht die negativen Eigenschaften von purem Arsen besitzen. Außerdem, wie ruyven schrieb, geht es um die Verbindung zwischen DIE und IHS, und die Verbindung dazwischen müsste doch gut/dicht sein sonst gäbe es kein so hohes Risiko beim Köpfen.


 
Bin auch kein Chemiker, aber afaik dürfte das Zeug in Kontakt mit Wasser zerfallen und dann die volle Wirkung entfallen. Auf der anderen Seite kann Arsen afaik überhaupt nicht über die Haut aufgenommen werden, sondern nur Schleimhäute/den Verdauungstrakt.
Wer seine Wärmeleitpaste gerne essen will, muss also weiterhin bei Ketchup bleiben


----------



## Scalon (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Schleimhäute hast du hoffentlich nicht nur im Mund/Magen  In der Nase müssten auch noch welche sein, dh du könntest es versehentlich einatmen wenn die DIE-IHS-Verbindung defekt oder beschädigt ist.


----------



## Research (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



beercarrier schrieb:


> flüssigmetall ist im gegensatz dazu praktisch essbar


 
Nope,
versuch das mal mit NaK. Das brennt und erzeugt Lauge.

Oder Gallinstan, welches nie mit Säure in Kontakt kommen darf. Etwa wenn du es isst.

Quecksilber... OK, lassen wir das.


----------



## poiu (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

wo bleibt der Verweis auf Nanoröhre die seit Jahren durch die News geistern 

Arsen Verbindungen, na klasse dürfte vielleicht für bestimmte Industrien Interessant sein aber zuhause haben wir doch schon genug gifte 1 & 2


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



Scalon schrieb:


> Schleimhäute hast du hoffentlich nicht nur im Mund/Magen  In der Nase müssten auch noch welche sein, dh du könntest es versehentlich einatmen wenn die DIE-IHS-Verbindung defekt oder beschädigt ist.


 
Das ist ein Feststoff. Du musst deine CPU also zusätzlich noch pulverisieren, dann den Staubaufwirbeln und dann eine große Nase voll nehmen. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass kleinste Dosen Arsen keinen Schaden verursachen und dass es hier nur 1/7 der Teilchen und einen noch geringeren Anteil des Volumens ausmacht.




poiu schrieb:


> wo bleibt der Verweis auf Nanoröhre die seit Jahren durch die News geistern



Im zweiten Absatz, zweiter Satz, fünftes Wort, zweiter Wortteil.



> Arsen Verbindungen, na klasse dürfte vielleicht für bestimmte Industrien Interessant sein aber zuhause haben wir doch schon genug gifte



Kennst du die Sicherheitsdatenblätter deiner bisherigen Wärmeleitmittel?


----------



## beercarrier (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



Blacktemplar schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es kein "Chemiebaukasten" keine Frage.... Die chemische Struktur ist wohl B12As2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
vermutlich ist es ein künstlich hergestelltes molekühl, daher gibt es vermutlich auch recht wenig stoff zum experimentieren und messen. aber generell stellt sich die frage wenn verbindungen nicht in der natur vorkommen, warum nicht? manche dinge sind recht einfach handlebar wie z.b. wenn eine andere temperatur, druck oder luft/vakuum benötigt wird. trotzdem sind die meisten künstlichen molekühle idr nicht stabil.



Research schrieb:


> Nope,
> versuch das mal mit NaK. Das brennt und erzeugt Lauge.
> 
> Oder Gallinstan, welches nie mit Säure in Kontakt kommen darf. Etwa wenn du es isst.
> ...



das problem bei flüssigmetall wären die alkalimetalle, die schwermetalle und die lösung die jede reaktion verhindert. die alkalimetalle können durch den körper abgeführt werden wenn sie erstmal abreagiert sind, ok das ist recht schmerzhaft. der körper kann mit einer gewissen dosis schwermetalle leben, ob es gut ist die menge zu erhöhen ist eine andere frage, aber generell stirbt man nicht sofort, z.b. in speisefischen werden immer wieder schwermetalle nachgewiesen. was in der lsg ist keine ahnung aber sicher ist es nicht gesund macht aber auch nicht den großteil der menge aus da es sonst die wärmeleitfähigkeit herabsetzen würde. 

ich würde lieber flüssigmetall essen als borarsenid, welches sich bestimmt in wasser lösen lässt, der körper besteht ja zum überwiegend teil aus wasser.
@macaran von wiki
Metallisches Arsen dagegen zeigt wegen seiner Unlöslichkeit nur eine geringe Giftigkeit, da es vom Körper kaum aufgenommen wird (LD50 = 763 mg/kg Ratte, oral). Es sollte aber, da es sich an der Luft leicht mit seinen sehr giftigen Oxiden wie dem Arsenik überzieht, stets mit größter Vorsicht behandelt werden. Anders verhält es sich mit Arsenik, das in früheren Zeiten als Stimulans von Arsenikessern benutzt wurde, um einer Arsenvergiftung vorzubeugen. Der Mechanismus dieser Immunisierung gegen Arsen ist nicht bekannt.

in den mund nehmen wird es wohl keiner aber wenn man bedenkt wie in afrika pc receycelt werden ist es trotzdem nicht lustig. es ist halt sehr reaktionsfreudig/aggresiv.


----------



## Hänschen (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Welche Bücher muss ich kaufen um das zu lernen was die Leutchen da erforscht haben ?

Langsam habe ich das Gefühl man braucht Abitur in Physik/Chemie sonst checkt man nichts mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass kleinste Dosen Arsen keinen Schaden verursachen und dass es hier nur 1/7 der Teilchen und einen noch geringeren Anteil des Volumens ausmacht.


 
Was sind für dich "kleinste Dosen"?


----------



## Eckism (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Ich hab Arsen ja auch immer für ein Gift gehalten aber seitdem unser Bäcker Arsenbrot verkauft, check ich das nicht mehr.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Langsam habe ich das Gefühl man braucht Abitur in Physik/Chemie sonst checkt man nichts mehr.


 
Das reicht bei weitem nicht


----------



## Placebo (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was sind für dich "kleinste Dosen"?


 
5g Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



Placebo schrieb:


> 5g Wärmeleitpaste


 
5g WLP und darin sind dann 50mg Arsen drin. Dann man guten Hunger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

50 mg Arsen würden die meisten Menschen sogar noch überleben. Und wären geschätzt ein Sechstel des Gewichts eines Haswell DIEs. Wenn du eine Schicht von vielleicht 5% der Waferdicke aufbringst, um Hotspots zu vermeiden, dann wirst du insgesamt vielleicht 20, maximal 10 mg AsB verbaut und davon ist nur die Hälfte Arsen - also 5 mg. Die nur bei schwerster Beschädigung überhaupt freigesetzt werden können und dann vermutlich zu <<1% inkorporiert werden. Da bewegen wir uns langsam in Gesamtmengen, die man auch innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen zu sich nimmt, wenn man die empfohlene tägliche Flüssigkeitszufuhr mit deutschem Leitungswasser (z.T. >10 µg pro Liter) bestreitet.

@Hänschen:
Keine Bücher, Physik nach der 11 abgegben, bislang keinen Bezug zu höherer Chemie festgestellt. Wenn man Mittelstufen-Schulstoff tatsächlich kapiert (und nicht nur gemerkt) hat, dann sollte man das Niveau der hiesigen Diskussion mit ein bißchen Wikipedia meistern können.


----------



## Blacktemplar (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

@Ruyven es ist schon etwas mehr nötig um aus den Strukturen die Eigenschaften abzuleiten  Dafür gibts ganze Studiengänge (Festkörperchemie, Festkörper/Materialphysik) zum Beispiel bei den Werkstoffwissenschaftlern oder als Vertiefungsrichtung bei Physikern oder Chemikern. Wobei ich aber zugeben muss, dass die Oberflächliche Diskusion hier auch mit Abi oder gutem Naturwissenschaftlichen Verständnis nachvollziehbar ist


----------



## beercarrier (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 50 mg Arsen würden die meisten Menschen sogar noch überleben. Und wären geschätzt ein Sechstel des Gewichts eines Haswell DIEs. Wenn du eine Schicht von vielleicht 5% der Waferdicke aufbringst, um Hotspots zu vermeiden, dann wirst du insgesamt vielleicht 20, maximal 10 mg AsB verbaut und davon ist nur die Hälfte Arsen - also 5 mg. Die nur bei schwerster Beschädigung überhaupt freigesetzt werden können und dann vermutlich zu <<1% inkorporiert werden. Da bewegen wir uns langsam in Gesamtmengen, die man auch innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen zu sich nimmt, wenn man die empfohlene tägliche Flüssigkeitszufuhr mit deutschem Leitungswasser (z.T. >10 µg pro Liter) bestreitet.


 
ja aber arsen hat halt auch langzeitfolgen, das im trinkwasser muss nicht sein das ist von ort zu ort verschieden. zumindest in dem punkt kann ich dir recht geben das arsen in den mengen und bei dem verwendungszweck kein generelles todesurteil ist. unproblematisch ist es aber auch nicht. meiner meinung nach geht das in die falsche richtung, weniger green-it mehr umweltbelastung, und bei der durchschnittlichen lebens-, ok, verwendungsdauer von cpu´s ist das nicht unproblematisch. aber wenn intel es sich sogar leisten kann wärmeleitpaste zu nehmen anstatt zu verlöten dann muss der dreck momentan doch nicht unbedingt sein, mag sein das du das anders siehst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Irgendwann kann es zum Bumerang werden wenn mal das Recycling der Komponenten ansteht


----------



## beercarrier (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Irgendwann kann es zum Bumerang werden wenn mal das Recycling der Komponenten ansteht



ach wieso denn, die schicken wir dann nach afrika, da wird alles vebrannt und die metall klumpen verkauft, nach deutschland geschickt, dort getrennt, wir verkaufen dann wieder rohstoffe an die industrie und der ganze kreislauf fängt von vorne an. dann müssen sich auch weniger afrikaner die (a)sozialhilfe ehh entwicklungshilfe teilen...
ironie off


----------



## Shaav (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Neee, lieber CNTs


----------



## Hänschen (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Ist es nicht eine Arsen Verbindung ?

Also Arsen gebunden an nochwas anderes ?


----------



## Blacktemplar (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Es ist eine kubische Borstrukturmatrix mit 2 Arsenatomen (Substituenten). 

Gruß Black


----------



## mannefix (5. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Essen würd ichs nicht! Und wenn dann vorher pusten

aber nette Sache wenns funktioniert, so in 30 Jahren...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Mh, Bor-Arsen ... landet bei uns direkt auf'm Index der Öko-Nazis. ^^



Wobei da die Mengen halt interessant werden, und wofür genau es eingesetzt würde, als "wärmeleitender Kern" in versiegelter Umgebung bzw. atmosphärisch isolierter Schicht eigentlich eine feine Sache.


----------



## Hänschen (6. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Bor-Arsen klingt ja noch giftiger wie Arsen 

Kommt das vielleicht nur am DIE zum Einsatz, also genau unter den Transistorschaltungen ?

Als Wärmeleitpaste kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Xaipe (6. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Arsen ist halb so schlimm, solange man höheren Dosen nicht längere Zeit ausgesetzt ist (hat zumindest unser Analytik Prof gesagt  ). Hab schon einige Experimente mit Arsen hinter mir, solange man es nur nicht zu Arsenwasserstoff reduziert, passiert nichts (essen oder atmen ist trotzdem böse). Insgesamt würde ich Borarseniden aufgrund seiner Nähe zu Borphosphiden (Phosphat steht nicht umsonst direkt über Arsen) eine geringe Reaktionsfähigkeit zuweisen, wie bei allen Bor-Verbindungen, die reagieren sehr ungerne.
Für die Menschen würde ich also tendenziell eher keine Gefahr vermuten (gibt aber gerne mal irgendwas, was man nicht bedacht hat), anders siehts dann bei der Umwelt aus, aber durch geeignete Entsorgung kann man das Problem auch umgehen, Batterien sind da nicht viel besser.

(Falls sich jemand fragt, woher ich das weiß: quasi fertig mit meinem Chemieingeneur-Studium)


----------



## Blacktemplar (6. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Wenn ich das Bild im Artikel richtig interpretiere, dann wird es einfach nur eine Wärmeleitschicht im Transistor sein bzw im Die als Ganzes. Als Wärmeleitpaste kann ich es mir (noch) nicht vorstellen.

gruß Black


----------



## Hänschen (6. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



Xaipe schrieb:


> Arsen ist halb so schlimm, solange man höheren Dosen nicht längere Zeit ausgesetzt ist (hat zumindest unser Analytik Prof gesagt  ). Hab schon einige Experimente mit Arsen hinter mir, solange man es nur nicht zu Arsenwasserstoff reduziert, passiert nichts (essen oder atmen ist trotzdem böse). Insgesamt würde ich Borarseniden aufgrund seiner Nähe zu Borphosphiden (Phosphat steht nicht umsonst direkt über Arsen) eine geringe Reaktionsfähigkeit zuweisen, wie bei allen Bor-Verbindungen, die reagieren sehr ungerne.
> Für die Menschen würde ich also tendenziell eher keine Gefahr vermuten (gibt aber gerne mal irgendwas, was man nicht bedacht hat), anders siehts dann bei der Umwelt aus, aber durch geeignete Entsorgung kann man das Problem auch umgehen, Batterien sind da nicht viel besser.
> 
> (Falls sich jemand fragt, woher ich das weiß: quasi fertig mit meinem Chemieingeneur-Studium)



Ich weiss ungefähr was du meinst 
Ich habe ein paar Folgen Telekolleg Chemie auf YouTube angeguckt, da ist es super erklärt (für Dumme und Kinder *hust*) - ich habe auch einen Schmöker aber da kommt man nicht weit ist sehr viel Info pro Session


----------



## Uter (6. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*

Für alle die sich Gedanken um die Gesundheit und Umweltverträglichkeit machen:
As ist in der Halbleitertechnik ein wichtiger und afaik ziemlich verbreiteter Stoff zum Dotieren. Wenn dieses Wärmeleitmittel nur kleinräumig genutzt wird und keine besonders kritischen Eigenschaften hat, dann sollte es eigentlich nicht viel schlimmer sein als etwas größere Chips, die auch mehr As enthalten. 
Vielleicht entstehen so auch ganz neue Möglichkeiten das Wärmeleitmittel durch die Dotierung direkt einzubauen.


----------



## Alrikus (7. August 2013)

*AW: Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant: Bessere Kühlung dank BAs?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich weiss ungefähr was du meinst
> Ich habe ein paar Folgen Telekolleg Chemie auf YouTube angeguckt, da ist es super erklärt (für Dumme und Kinder *hust*) - ich habe auch einen Schmöker aber da kommt man nicht weit ist sehr viel Info pro Session


 

 Gucke mir auch immer die Telekolleg Folgen an - super easy erklärt und man bleibt echt gut am Ball! *daumen hoch*


----------

